# Agenda (documentary)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Watched this movie last night and thought I would suggest it to y'all. 

You can find it on Amazon Prime. It is the story of how the Communist infiltrated media, education and politics. It's not really anything new to us but the film does a good job drawing a roadmap of sorts that connects all the dots. 

It really is sad we ever let this happen. We have no one to blame but ourselves. Hopefully more people will come to realize what's happened to this country and work to stop it before it's too late (and that's close).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I will watch it Squatch, because of my interest and duty to see all I can. However, while many may need help connecting the dots I do not.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Watched this movie last night and thought I would suggest it to y'all.
> 
> You can find it on Amazon Prime. It is the story of how the Communist infiltrated media, education and politics. It's not really anything new to us but the film does a good job drawing a roadmap of sorts that connects all the dots.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised Amazon let it play.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I'm surprised Amazon let it play.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


There are actually quite a bit of "Right leaning" docs on there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Agenda, grinding down america?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ronald Reagan earned his political spurs keeping the communists form taking over the actors union when he was president of that organization. Unfortunately it happened later anyway.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Agenda, grinding down america?


Yep, that's it.



Camel923 said:


> Ronald Reagan earned his political spurs keeping the communists form taking over the actors union when he was president of that organization. Unfortunately it happened later anyway.


Reagen is the first person you see in this film. What he says is very prophetic.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Watched this movie last night and thought I would suggest it to y'all.
> 
> You can find it on Amazon Prime. It is the story of how the Communist infiltrated media, education and politics. It's not really anything new to us but the film does a good job drawing a roadmap of sorts that connects all the dots.
> 
> ...


Checking it out tonight.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Alright, so I watched it. I think it's spot on. 

And, as a side note, I'll just say that Russia has spread her eras, just as OL Fatima prophesized. Not in the documentary, but that was what came to mind while watching.


----------

